# New member! Here's some of my Malawi Cichlids



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi folks, im Marc From Rhyl Wales UK, im new on here and i thought ill share some pics with you all.

I Keep and breed Lake Malawi/Victoria Cichlids

Heres some examples of my fish and tanks

Rusty

















Demasoni









Aulonocara baenschi Benga Male Colouring up

















Venustus

















Callainos Male

















Afra Jalo Reef (Juvies)

















Red Cheek

















Heres my latest pic of my 6ft tank










And heres a night shot before the rescape










Hope you like
Regards
Marc


----------



## gmoney88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Man thats an awesome tank! Beautiful Venustus, probably one of my favorite cichlids. It looks like you have one female for him, is he the dominant male for your tank?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

gmoney88 said:


> Man thats an awesome tank! Beautiful Venustus, probably one of my favorite cichlids. It looks like you have one female for him, is he the dominant male for your tank?


Thanks :thumb:

Yep there's a 5" Female in there.Hes a big wimp, backs down to everything in there. He's more dominant when its feeding time :lol:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You don't see many Tropheops in this forum. That's a nice fish.

They're all nice fish, and great pictures too. I think when I've spent my last dollar on building tanks I'll need to rob a bank to afford a proper flash set up for my SLR...


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice fish and tank-you've done great!


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very nice man!
i'm looking fr a male Venutus myself! love them.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words

Here's some more pics

Melanochromis Johanni Juvie









Afra Jalo Reef @ 1.5", getting some colour in his fins









Larger male @ 2"









Hongi -- He's about 1.5"










Callainos Holding



















One of my Male Vics



















My tank now at night


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing verynice job on the aquarium and beautiful fish :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> amazing verynice job on the aquarium and beautiful fish :thumb: :thumb:


Thanks Brant :wink:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Some more new additions

F2 Politt @ 1"

Male Politt's

















Female's

















Some without the flash 














































My male and female BN's


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice fish....nice photos.


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Marc! Nice pics and very very nice fish and tanks! Nice to see someone is keeping and breeding the victorians. I hear that area is in trouble. Do you have any Kyoga Flamebacks?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Malawi125 said:


> Hi Marc! Nice pics and very very nice fish and tanks! Nice to see someone is keeping and breeding the victorians. I hear that area is in trouble. Do you have any Kyoga Flamebacks?


Hi

I would love to keep Kyoga Flamebacks, but there hard to get hold of round my way


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

gotcha...I see you are across the pond. good luck and nice fish!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

amazing photos, beautiful fish!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

iplaywithemotions said:


> amazing photos, beautiful fish!


Thank you


----------

